# Just give me the right address!!!!



## Scottsdaleproblems (Mar 29, 2017)

I just mapped out one of my pick ups the other day. The address I was given by Uber was 5555 E Bell, The address on the way bill is 8539 - 5859 E Bell, the ACTUAL pick up given by the passenger was on Angela Dr. Her HOME! It was several blocks North, I threw in the address on the Way Bill because someone is saying to check that because it is the accurate address.... Ummmmm not so much! 

The same afternoon I had a ride request, and the pax called me immediately and said that even though he put in one address, the App was posting another which was not his building! This happened on EVERY ride. Does anyone have any ideas how to over come this other that right off the bat calling every customer? I do not like having to mess with my phone, input a new address when it should be seamless. Talk about distracted driving. I have to pull over, and I have had to with passengers in the car and they can see that our destination address is not correct and not what they input. So yeah I got a report of poor navigation because of this nonsense.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi, welcome to up.net. 

If you learned the city you DRIVE in better, then maybe you would have an issue! 

Lol, jk. I'm not being serious about the previous statement. On a more serious note, what navigation app are you using?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I had a no show today, I waited where the Uber nav took me, It looked like he was further up, I called him he said he's in a parking lot. Yeah well you are downtown and everything is a parking lot. Then he tells me he's near a bank, I head out but just decide to give up. If he put the bank name and waited in front of it I could have picked him up instead of wasting 10 minutes, I cancelled with wrong address and got the cancel fee, wonder how long before it's reversed.

the other day I had the same problem because instead of the supermarket they just click to find them and it took me to the wrong road, and today I had a pick up at Walmart and it has a street name but there is not street there, it's another Florida strip mall. 

To make matters worse the first ride leads me to a dead end where 2 stone barriers were placed to form a dead end, so I had to use Google maps to get me there for a $2 ride.


----------



## Scottsdaleproblems (Mar 29, 2017)

Well I don't know my city street by street. But with the new update to the Uber App this seems to be a problem. I was using Google that day. But it is not the navigation, it is the way that the Uber app work now. But thanks for your input.



Grand said:


> Hi Scottsdaleproblems
> Thanks for joining the forum.
> 
> This newbie link maybe of assistance. https://uberpeople.net/threads/beginners-advice.149152/
> ...


 I thought posting in Technology would be appropritate, this is not a city specific issue.



Lee239 said:


> I had a no show today, I waited where the Uber nav took me, It looked like he was further up, I called him he said he's in a parking lot. Yeah well you are downtown and everything is a parking lot. Then he tells me he's near a bank, I head out but just decide to give up. If he put the bank name and waited in front of it I could have picked him up instead of wasting 10 minutes, I cancelled with wrong address and got the cancel fee, wonder how long before it's reversed.
> 
> the other day I had the same problem because instead of the supermarket they just click to find them and it took me to the wrong road, and today I had a pick up at Walmart and it has a street name but there is not street there, it's another Florida strip mall.
> 
> To make matters worse the first ride leads me to a dead end where 2 stone barriers were placed to form a dead end, so I had to use Google maps to get me there for a $2 ride.


 I get it. I was picking up at the Airport and it said to make a right turn on a certain street with in the airport, The problem was it was a one way street and it was sending me into oncoming traffic.


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

I had one yesterday Uber/MapQuest said the pickup was, example, 1234-1256 road (near 1246 road). I found the pax at 1241 road. I asked the pax what she put in for her address and she said she always puts in 1241 road and has never heard or had a problem getting picked up before. What's with the "near" addresses.


----------



## wgmartin (Jan 18, 2017)

App told me to take a wrong turn (left instead or right, vice-versa) three times yesterday on three different trips. Pax were all good about it. They seemed to be happy I was out on Easter?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

The app has been flakey for a while. I get the "near parking lot" or "near [business name]" when the pax is 1-2 blocks away. Also been getting a lot of address street # range (11111 - 11999 This Street) in the request, even in areas I am familiar with. No problems with Lyft though.


----------



## Koffee (Sep 2, 2016)

My favorite one lately has been "Point on map"


Koffee


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

What gets me is when it is a business like a hotel how hard would it be to actually mention that to us and to confirm that automatically? 

Or when it comes up as a range of house numbers why not just ask the customer for the exact address again to make sure? It's ridiculous.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> What gets me is when it is a business like a hotel how hard would it be to actually mention that to us and to confirm that automatically?
> 
> Or when it comes up as a range of house numbers why not just ask the customer for the exact address again to make sure? It's ridiculous.


I simply memorized all of the hotel addresses in the areas I worked. As soon as I felt I had them memorized, uber decided to be funny and take away the address from showing on the initial ping.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Trebor said:


> I simply memorized all of the hotel addresses in the areas I worked. As soon as I felt I had them memorized, uber decided to be funny and take away the address from showing on the initial ping.


There are over 1,000 hotels and condos here.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Had this one: "Across from [restaurant name] lot"
The pick-up was at a hotel, across the street from that restaurant!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> There are over 1,000 hotels and condos here.


We have a lot as well, (probably not 1000) but I narrowed it down to the areas I work in. About 75 hotels are on my list.


----------



## Windycityguy (Apr 20, 2017)

I've found that the WAZE app to be the best navigation app in the business. 95% of the time it's right on


----------



## chubaka (Apr 24, 2017)

Windycityguy said:


> I've found that the WAZE app to be the best navigation app in the business. 95% of the time it's right on


Waze is the best, but even that takes you on some weird routes to get somewhere. It loves small streets.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I have been suffering thru all of these issues lately:

"Point on Map" - wtf does this mean?

"range of numbers" - why?

A definite - but definitely WRONG street address- " 95 Frank Street, Milford Ct." You get there (single family house) and see no one. You call, and the PAX is 1 mile away on a totally different street with a totally different street name.

"Your destination is on the left" - no, really, the PAX are standing on their front porch - ON THE RIGHT!


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Since yesterday the spoken navigation system seems to be the default mode. Despite a driver's claim that it seems very unprofessional to him to have the voice over, I have always found it useful and informative. The Pax hear it and correct it when it is wrong. They also get to see why it is sometimes difficult for an UBER driver to find them. "No Ma'am, it is not because you are wearing a hijab, a khimar, or a jilbab, I happen to like mysterious women!"
It is just the stupid GPS part of the driver's app that goes off kilter sometimes.... The rest of the APP? Well I can tell you that UBER always manages to take their fee...


----------

